# Puppy warts



## Searoll27 (Dec 31, 2013)

My (almost) 9 month old golden has a cluster of warts under her armpit. Started with one small wart. Looks like broccoli.

Could it be the Papilloma virus?

Also I think the black on the wart is just dirt.


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

I have only seen cpv on the face/mouth and paws so not sure. My GUESS would be sebaceous related the black dots might actually be black heads. Either way it should be seen by your vet. Best wishes


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like a regular dog wart to me, not contagious . But you should probably have it checked out, I have now seen Papillomas outside of the mouth.


----------

